# Batch #40 Name?



## Neil (Mar 8, 2008)

I need a name for this one , any ideas?

Batch #40  name? 3-7-2008
this is the continuation for the Orange soap I imagine. The ingredients and look are very simular to others I've made, I have been able to replicate the marble in the swirl. I am convinced this effect is cause by a combination of the Titanium Dioxide and the heat of the Gell process. It will be interesting to see if I can recreate it in the summer's heat.

Coconut oil 6 oz. Palm  6 oz. Castor 2 oz. canola 2 oz. 
Olive 6 oz. [total oils 22 oz.] 

At trace: .5 oz. Vitamin E, .5 oz. Glycerin, .5 oz. Aloe vera gel, 1 oz. fresh orange zest
1 oz. FO rich citrus cream (WSP) * this fragrance is the one Im going to stay with, it is really wonderful. *
1/3 separated for color 1/8 tsp Titanium Dioxide, 1/6 tsp ripe orange glitter powder

Hardness 40  Cleansing 19  Condition 56  Bubbly 27  Creamy 29
Iodine 57 INS 153


cut bars, some of the spots are small air pockets but most are the orange zest, which BTW gave a great addition to the color amd fragrance.






Close up, you can see the spots a little better, I need to remember to  
jar the mold to get the air to come to the surface and also you have to watch the stick blender about inserting air bubbles:





I woke this morning to snow but yesterday the river was very angry. This is from my back deck.. look how close:





[/b]


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 8, 2008)

That is some nice looking soap, is it a gold color in the middle?  I would call it "fools gold" .  That is what it reminds me of, a vein of gold


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2008)

yes It really does look like a vain of Gold, see thats why I need help, I was stuck on orange. Thanks DP!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 8, 2008)

No problem.  I hope you have a boat with that river so high GEEZ!!!!


----------



## mare61 (Mar 8, 2008)

Neil, you make such awesome looking soaps. I can only dream of making soaps like that one day!!!!


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Mare61 such a wonderful compliment. 

DP, I have a boat but its attached to the dock, which is under water! LOL


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 8, 2008)

Um............call me silly...aren't boats supposed to FLOAT???????

Gonna have to tie some Floap to it and bring it up, just like they do on tv with those pillows of air on sunken ships 

I think I watch too much Modern Marvels


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL, the boat is floating .. its just tied to the dock which is about a foot under. I didnt build a floating dock, I built mine on posts. Last year in February it was 10 degrees for about a month and the river froze about a foot thick so I built the dock at that time when i could work on the water. It acually worked out really well except when the river gets three  or more feet above norm it covers the dock.


----------



## CiCi (Mar 8, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> That is some nice looking soap, is it a gold color in the middle?  I would call it "fools gold" .  That is what it reminds me of, a vein of gold



dragonfly, that is a PERFECT name. Love it, love it, love it!

Neil, that is a beautiful soap. I think dragonfly has the absolute perfect name. As I type this, maybe a consideration for a similar soap...how about Sunset? Love seeing your pics.


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2008)

You know CiCi My first thought was Orange sunset! because I did one called orange sunrise and this one is a little darker. I do like Fools Gold too.


----------



## Scotsoap (Mar 8, 2008)

It's obviously going to have to be something gold  first thing that came to my mind was Aztec Gold - dont ask me why


----------



## skeel (Mar 8, 2008)

It looks like Amber to me...how about Orange Amber?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2008)

Golden Sunshine...


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2008)

I like that Tab.

Experience the warmth and cleansing power of Golden Sunshine. Start each day with a ray of soap..  Thats kinda hamy or corny. but I do like the name.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Mar 10, 2008)

Gorgeous soap, Neil.  I'll second Tab's idea for the name.  Oranges and sunshine just go together.

Fishing off your deck today?


----------



## Neil (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Deb,

Yea it looks like my house is a boat. I love it here though.


----------



## coral (Mar 10, 2008)

Neil it really brightens my screen great soap and colours,  how about Goldfingers.

Cheers


----------



## candledoll (Mar 10, 2008)

Love that soap! Golden Nuggets.


----------



## mainframe (Mar 11, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 11, 2008)

I was going to say sunrise, sunset cause its a comibnation of both colors when its up and setting. Beautiful soap!


----------



## Neil (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind coments and help. 

Orange
amber
Gold
Sunset
Sunrise
nugget
fools Gold
Aztec Gold
Goldfingers

Ok here goes:

Amber Aztecs peering through orange eyes at vains of fools gold at sunrise with golden fingers holding golden nuggets anticapting an orange sunset and thinking 
only of how nice it would be to live in the future when soap would be of great quality.  (was the end to much?)


----------



## holmescraft (Mar 11, 2008)

Neil,
WOW, that soap is absolutely incredible! It reminds me of the earth splitting open and seeing flowing fiery lava beneath. Perhaps something with 'fire' in the name?

Refiner's fire
Aztec fire
Fire at Sunset
Golden Blaze
Amber Blaze

Whatever you call it, the soap is beautiful.

Just showed it to DH, he keeps coming up with crazy song names. His last one made me laugh when I didn't want to--Hunka Burnin' Love :roll: 

Dian


----------

